# foot orthotics



## shorty2870 (Oct 28, 2008)

I work at an orthopeadic office and we are billing for foot orthotics with the code L3030.  My problem is that some insurance companys do not like the ICD-9 code 719.47 (foot pain).  My main problem is with BCBS.  Does anyone have any suggestions of any other codes that can be used or a website that might help me with matching dme codes with ICD-9 codes.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 28, 2008)

*Osteoarthritis?*

I can only tell you that my husband's orthotics HAVE been covered by insurance due to diagnosis of osteoarthritis. (Although it's not BCBS.) 

I'm not trying to put words in your doctor's mouth, or give the patient a condition s/he doesn't have, but the insurance carrier may prefer a diagnosis rather than a sign/symptom (which pain is).

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------



## shorty2870 (Oct 29, 2008)

Thank you for your help.  I have one I am trying to fight right now and the dx codes are foot pain and unequal leg length.  but they are not liking it.  I don't want to use a dx that the patients doesn't have but I would like to know if certain dxs work better then others.   Thank you again for answering.  if anyone else has any ideas please help.


----------



## jennsomers (Oct 29, 2008)

728.71 gets me paid for the orthotics


----------



## leasiepops (Feb 10, 2014)

*Orthotic code*

What is the ICD-9 code for orthotics inserts that insurances accept?


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 11, 2014)

What does the provider state is the reason this patient needs the inserts?


----------

